# More goat / farm pics...sorry.



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2009)

This time of year, when I'm not hatching or delivering / caring for kids, I get bored and take the camera to the barn a lot.  Hope y'all don't mind.

This is the 'farm' part of our place.  The barn in the foregroud will forever be called "the new barn" and the bigger one in the back is the "old barn".







The East end of the new barn houses the turkeys, guineas, and Easter egger chickens.  Small goat pens border it for breeding / raising young ones.






West side of the new barn holds the Barred rock pen.






Gus, the pup we kept out of our LGD litter, w/ his mom, Edge.






Learning the LGD ropes from Mom....






Razor, our male Pyr, and Edge on the move, I don't know why but I thought this pic was awesome and wanted to share it.







After play, Razor relaxed and watched over the herd.






Big Mama and Lilly say hello....






This is the general population pen in the big barn, where the ladies eat / loaf / etc.  They have a big pasture attatched.  Pics show it from the 'inside' (inside the barn) and from outside.  My husband builds me the best feeders, 6" PVC trough at the bottom w/  4" mesh goat panels above to hold the hay.  The chaff falls through into the trough and they don't waste near as much as they did when it hit the poopy stall floor.


----------



## okiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

wow, that is so cool.

I'm SOOOO jealous!

Keep posting the pics.  I love seeing how everyone else does it.


----------



## MissJenny (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, this was fun -- I got to enjoy your farm without having to put on my barn clothes or watching where I walk. 

And what's an LGD? (Large Guard Dog?) 

Jenny


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2009)

Livestock guardian dog....meaning one of many breeds that 'bond' with livestock, live w/ them, and protect them.  They aren't pets, they're farm help...
The adults in the pics are Great Pyrenees, the pup is 1/2 pyr, 1/2 Anatolian Sheperd.
They are large, and quite capable of protecting against wolves, coyotes, cougars, and bears.
(Usually just the scent / barking is enough to discourage unwanted visitors.) 
The truly stupid (neighbors' dogs, opossums, etc.) usually end up dead.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice looking farm! 

Gus is sure getting big!


----------



## chandasue (Nov 7, 2009)

Do LDGs require any special training or is it instinctual?
Chanda


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 8, 2009)

There's tons of good LGD info online, and some in our "other animals" thread....


----------



## Kindred farm (Nov 9, 2009)

Great pictures!  Love the action shot of the dogs running.  Very nice farm you have there.


----------



## norcal (Nov 9, 2009)

I want a barn......sooooo bad.   *sniff*   *sniff*


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Nov 9, 2009)

I love your setup for the feeders for the goats! I showed my DH and he said they were cool. I was hoping he would build one! That nice long feeder would be so handy here with 11 goats and a deer all trying to eat at the same time!


----------

